# smoke out the muffler?



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

Everytime i start my car, smoke will come out the muffler for a few seconds than stop. The smoke is not black and not much comes out just enough i can notice in my mirrors.
:newbie: :newbie: :newbie: :newbie:


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Leaking oil through the piston rings or valve stem seals; this is normal as cars age. if it's bad enough you'll notice the slight loss of power in the engine, but eh...


----------



## marquisdee (Jan 15, 2007)

Sounds like it might be the valve stem seals to me.


----------

